# Happy Easter from Gracie!!



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

<span style='font-size: 14pt'>Wishing everyone a <span style="color: #CC33CC">happy easter </span>and a <span style="color: #FF6600">happy spring</span>!! </span>


----------



## MJF (Dec 30, 2008)

Great picture! We tried that once and our lab mix tried to eat the bunny and our other big baby freaked out and hid behind me!


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

Love that 1st shot; very nice


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Good girl Gracie!!!








to you too!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

That bunny is eating her ear!!!!

What a good girl. 

I cannot even imagine the smells that would happen if my dogs encountered that rabbit....

Gorgeous pics!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

She looks "marvelous," but where's her Easter bonnet?


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

How cute!









If my dog had her picture taken with the "Easter bunny" she would have had her teeth around their arm- lol!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Easter back to you guys! Great pictures! I could never get my two around a costumed bunney like that, my little one would attack like no other, and my big boy would just run from it.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG how beautiful is she!!

Happy Easter to you all!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Gracie was great. The place I get her food "Bag of Bones Barkery" had the Picture People go to the store and take pictures. You then went to the studio that night to pick out your portraits. The "bunny" was great - she sat on the floor with the head off when the dogs went in, let them sniff her, then she put the head on and let them sniff again before doing pictures. Gracie was in and out in 5 minutes - my little camera hog









Yes, Jean, doesn't it look like that?!!!!







Sean's Mom - no bonnet, just a bandana!! Michelle, the only problem we're having these days is with other dogs. She's great with people and obviously giant bunnies


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Jen,

Those are BEAUTIFUL!!!! Good girl Gracie!!!!


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

How cute! It does kind of look like the bunny is going "finally! The tables have turned!!" LOL And she is Beautiful!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Love it! Gracie is so good, I'm pretty sure Keefer would be barking at the giant bunny, LOL! And Halo would be hanging off it's neck - whoohoo, giant plush toy!


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

back at you!

Lovely photos.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

awww, how adorable!!! i couldn't do that with storm either.....he'd freak out and i'd be afraid he's bite.....


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

Happy Easter to you!! 

great pics !!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

OMG those are so cute!!!! Gracie is quite the model! Very very nice photos









Lee


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

What a great set of photos! I could never do that with Risa. . .she'd never get close enough to a giant Easter bunny. Gracie looks simply gorgeous and just so happy!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Great pictures, she looks so happy and relaxed.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Woo hooo! Great pics.

Jennifer


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

those easter bunny outfits are really scary for some reason.. ::shudder::


Gracie looks beautiful! Great pics


----------



## SimplySleepie (Apr 28, 2005)

I can't get over how GOOD she is!!!








You've done such a good job with your beautiful girl Jen!!


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Awesome!!!!! My two would be doing a "bark and hold" on the bunny!!!!!! ;-)

Happy Easter form G&R!!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I,too, was amazed at how well she did but then again there was a CAMERA!! Gracie is always smiling for the camera!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Gracie!!!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Happy Easter Gracie!!!!!! You are such a good girl! I think you're a great role model - my girl needs to be taking tips from you. As other people mentioned, I suspect Cherry would be terrorising the Easter Bunny








She's beautiful Jen


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks, Kim. To top it off, she had an amazing weekend - best behavior ever - with company all weekend. My baby is growing up <sniff>.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Awesome shots!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow! Those are great! I love the bandanna! Gracie is such a supermodel!

I don't think I could do that with Anna, I think there would be a bunny chalk outline on the ground....


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Those are great!


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

Great pictures! I shoulda looked up where/when I could have had one of these taken! 

Gracie is sooo pretty!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: aubiethere would be a bunny chalk outline on the ground....


----------



## JackieM1982 (Jul 21, 2005)

Lol, how good of her! Cute pic. I think Treck would have tried to take his head off, lol!


----------

